# hello from san diego



## rgberry53 (Dec 18, 2009)

hi all i am new to sailing but a old salty dog from my powerboating days. love the site so far. lots of very informative stuff here. would be interested in chatting with other ranger r26 owners. i have a 1974 model and have been told a very good 1st sailboat. 

happy sailing !!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey rg - welcome to SN dude.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Where in San Diego are you ?


----------



## ghoffenkamp (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi,

I just started logging on this site today.
I just started sailing last summer, but love it and sail solo about half the time.
I have a Ranger 26 up in Duluth, but live in Chicago. I live on her for the whole summer, and have sailed throught the Apostle Islands for weeks at a time.
My Ranger handles really well and I enjoy it a lot. Freedom and escape. It seems I accidentally got the perfect boat !
good luck with yours, Gregg


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey ghoff, welcome to SN dude.


----------



## rgberry53 (Dec 18, 2009)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Where in San Diego are you ?


hey there, seaforth marina right now......and u?


----------



## rgberry53 (Dec 18, 2009)

ghoffenkamp said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just started logging on this site today.
> I just started sailing last summer, but love it and sail solo about half the time.
> ...


Hi there proud owner of a 1974 26 ranger......new to sailing but old salty dog here. ive heard weve made a good choice in a 1st sailboat. setting mine to single hand would love to trade ideas......safe sailing......bob


----------



## rgberry53 (Dec 18, 2009)

*thanks smack*



smackdaddy said:


> Hey rg - welcome to SN dude.


great site for a newbie like me.....lots of cool stories and info. look forward to many evenings of info gathering........happy sailing !


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

Welcome to SN! Man would I love to in SD atm. We are going to be getting about 10' or more snow over the next couple of days. Annapolis Md.


----------



## rgberry53 (Dec 18, 2009)

Garffin said:


> Welcome to SN! Man would I love to in SD atm. We are going to be getting about 10' or more snow over the next couple of days. Annapolis Md.


Bummer. I just moved back after 25 years inseattle
still wearing shorts and thongs 
merry christmas


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

rgberry53 said:


> hey there, seaforth marina right now......and u?


Kona Marina Shelter Island


----------

